
Bootstrap 5 - sendilkumarn
https://v5.getbootstrap.com
======
vaibhavthevedi
I have been looking forward to this. I still think Bootstrap is better than a
lot of libraries out there.

~~~
sendilkumarn
Yeah Bootstrap is cool. Right now I have been working a lot in TailwindCSS
([https://tailwindcss.com](https://tailwindcss.com)) and I really enjoy the
experience.

~~~
vaibhavthevedi
A lot of hype is there for tailwind. I will check it out in near future.

